

All startup videos should be like this one - Duolingo - goozer32
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyzJ2Qq9Abs&

======
tux1968
Great idea, it's too bad that they weren't ready to scale before releasing
such great promotional material. They're having to limit participation and you
can only give them your @ in hopes of getting an invite eventually.

~~~
fredolo333
That's the concept of a private beta.

